# PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen



## ReNji (27. Januar 2010)

*PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

Hallo, ich möchte gerne wissen wie das geht 


> PSP an PC anschließen und Spiele spielen


Aber UMD in PSP drinne...

Danke für die Antworten...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

Hast Du denn irgendwo gehört, dass das gehen soll? ^^  Was für Anschlüsse hat die PSP denn überhaupt?


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

Die PSP hat mini-USB wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aber wie und vor allem warum willst du die PSP-Spiele am PC spielen?

so far


----------



## rabit (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

Ich glaube er möchte die Spiele von der Festplatte des Pc´s laden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

iiiihhhh, wie pöse


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

die neueren haben doch einen viedeo out -> damit an den monitor. direkt an pc anschliessen und darüber spielen geht wohl nicht.


----------



## lazy (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

Warum, wenn er/du eine TV Karte hast könnte das auch gehen. 

Video out --> Kabel --> TV Karte mit Video in --> Signal auf dem PC mit (z.B. VirtualDub) wiedergeben und zocken  

Wenn du spiele übertragen möchtest ist es wohl besser diese auf ein Medium zu bringen was deine PSP auch lesnen kann, ich weiß jetzt nicht was das genau ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

Hallo Leute hab mal eine Frage bevor ich hier einen neuen Thread auf mache.
Es geht darum kann ich mit der PSP auch am Fernseher zocken, habe nämlich bei E-bay etwas gefunden womit man alle Konsolen auch PSP an einem Monitor wiedergeben kann und das in alle Formate wie Pal und NTSC auch alle möglichen Auflösungen bis hin zu Full HD.
Also würde mich darüber freuen wenn ich auch ohne so ein Gerät die PSP an einen normalen Fernseher anschliesen kann und mich an einem grossen Bild erfreuen kann.
Perfekt währe es noch wenn ich dazu auch noch einen normalen PS-Kontroller benutzen kann.
Im endefekt bräuchte ich die PSP gar nicht bloss es gibt halt Spiele die es nur als UMD gibt und ich sie zocken möchte.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## MSPCFreak (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*

Mit ner CFW würde das ja ganz einfach gehen, aber pssssstt.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: PSP a PC anschließen und Spiele spielen*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Mit ner CFW würde das ja ganz einfach gehen, aber pssssstt.



O.K. danke wede mich mal schlau machen , Mfg Snapstar


----------

